# Completed the work on this stick



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I added bear tracks just below the grip. I have applied the first coat of Odies “super-duper oil’. I am a bit disappointed right now. Based on the instruction, which I followed to the letter, it should have been ready for a second coat after 24 hr’s. however, it wasn’t. Looks like it could take a few days to cure. I use this because it was said to be a fasted cure than tung oil and I am on the clock to deliver it. 



















.


----------



## Slow Turtle (8 mo ago)

That is awesome, so much skilled work.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Such a talent of skill and perfection! I now hesitate to post my crude haphazard sticks!
You are a true artesian my friend!👑


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

valky307 said:


> Such a talent of skill and perfection! I now hesitate to post my crude haphazard sticks!
> You are a true artesian my friend!👑


Valky307 if you had see the sticks I did the first year or so l started doing them you would laugh out loud. We are all new at first. Just jump in. Get suggestions if you need them. I have been playing wit this for about 30 years. But did not really get in to it until about 10 years ago. Once you get going you will be supersize how fast it will come!!


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Well, as long as I enjoy this hobby I'll march on. Right now I'll stick with the more simple ones. 
For many years I was a technical illustrator and got my fill of detailed artwork.
Nowadays less it more enjoyable.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Turned out great, Randy. Love the bear tracks. Is it really humid down where you are? I wonder if that is slowing the drying time.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

dww2 said:


> Turned out great, Randy. Love the bear tracks. Is it really humid down where you are? I wonder if that is slowing the drying time.


It could be Dww2. But befor I tried this I caled and ask about drying time and the effect humidity could have. Iwas told it did not but I am not so sure. I wll let dry for another day or two and hope I can finish it with some spar varnish.


----------



## Yucca (1 mo ago)

Awesome!


----------

